# How to remove tar-like adhesive on drywall after removing mirror



## jimmydean (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm remodeling my bathroom which had a huge mirror the size of the entire wall... approx 6'x6'. I removed the mirror but it was held up by blobs of tar-like adhesive that tore patches of the paint of the drywall in some spots and left stubborn patches of the adhesive on the walls in other spots. I tried scraping the adhesive off with a paint scraper, floor scraper, and various razors but only way it was coming off is by scraping down to the brown paper. 

I googled how to remove adhesive from drywall and people had suggested using a citrus adhesive remover which I found at Lowes. I applied this stuff to all the blobs of adhesive on the drywall, but it started removing the paint too. I didn't read the label close enough before applying this stuff. I tried removing the adhesive remover but that stuff is all sticky now and not coming up without being smeared all over. It's a real mess now. Anything I can do here to remove this stuff and salvage the drywall?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

It would be less work and come out better to just replace the drywall.


----------



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

What Joe said


----------



## jimmydean (Sep 15, 2012)

I was afraid you guys would say that. I agree it would probably come out better, if a pro was hanging the drywall, but I'm not great at mudding/taping seams and getting them to look good at all. It would probably look like a hack job if I have to replace this drywall myself. What are my options for working with what I have?


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Chisel the rest of it off like you have done, apply Gardz to the torn drywall, skim, sand,clean, skim, sand, clean, prime and paint.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

I would guess if your admittedly not good at mudding and taping the clean joints of a new sheet of drywall you might be challenges to make these multiple and irregular patches look good.


----------



## jimmydean (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm a DIY'er. not a pro. Trying to pick my poison.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

MetalMan8008 said:


> I'm a DIY'er. not a pro. Trying to pick my poison.


thats fine = been there done that. do what chris said. then, put a little more mud on so you have a slight hump. then get a sanding pad (your going to need one anyway) and sand down the hump till it can't(pretty much) be seen. 
pro's don't do it like this, as they know how to do it the quicker way. but, in the end you will end up with a nice finish.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Cut out the sections, then skim a coat of Hot Mud over the whole Surface. Do the spots that the adhesive was first. No one would be the wiser once you get finished.


----------

